# our 4ft 65g long community



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

sometime ago i mentioned i would start a new and easy tank for my wife, who from a nonexperienced level is now showing signs of mts (wants a home for the betta). We've been spending 2-3 hrs evenings or weekends just staring at the tank together.

Dimensons/Equipment:

48X18X18 = 15,552 cubic in, = 67.324 gal (free)

250W Eheim heater ($30)

rena xp2 ($80)

48" coralife 2XT5 48W ($90)

24" T5HO

20LB lace rock ($50)

2X bags of ecopro complete planted as bedding ($70) -used 1.5 bags

aquatic inspiration wood cabinet ($250)

Stock:

3 X amazon swords (donation) 
clump of java moss

6 rummynose tetra
4 harlequin rasbora
1 male german ram 
1 female bolivian ram
1 geo surinamensis
1 geo jurapari
1 male longtail betta
5 red platies 
15 WC cardinal tetra 
1 pair kilifish 
1 monocirrhus polyacanthus s. american leaf fish 
1 African wood shrimp 
3-4 cherry shrimp

Plecos =) :

6 ottocinclus sp. 
2 L333 juvenile
1 L66 juvenile
1 L-240 Leporacanthicus sp. Galaxias
1 L-257 Psuedolithoxus Tigrinus Tiger Flyer Cat
1 L260 queen arabeque juvenile

thats it. Enjoy =)


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great tank! It looks bigger than it is. Good work. The fishes look really happy and I love the choices you've chosen for your tank!!

I can't wait to see how everything looks when the plants grow.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

+1 That's the longest looking 4' tank I've ever seen.

Nice collection of fish and the rock layout on the left if particularly nice.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

African wood shrimp ? Any chance it's Atyopsis moluccensis ? Tank looks amazing - pics are, as usual, super.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys! 

oh and i forgot the most important specs: 

0 amm
0 nitrite
~10 nitrate im still trying to keep it under control 

i'm still not really satisfied with the rockwork as i want it to look natural and provide adequate caves for my cave dwellers...but lacerock is great

i'm being really careful about plant selection even my amazons are going transparent, taking my time w. plants. 

fishfur - the wood shrimp should be the atyopsis genus, i got it at finatics so they would definitely know. 

still up in the air regarding further livestock...don't want to leave 1 species each.


----------

